# Examples of great LOGAN restorations!



## HMF (Nov 19, 2011)

Check out these sites:


http://www.thepitchingmachine.com/lathe/LoganLathe.html

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=106010&p=715499#p715499

Really complete restorations.


Nelson


----------



## joebiplane (Nov 25, 2011)

here's my 1945 Logan 820..
it was my first attempt and it surprised the Bejezus out of me when it worked !
the credit for it working belongs to the forum members from SEVERAL forume who guided me and taight me and showed me "the path to workingness"  Thanks friends


----------

